
As predicted music A.I. startup original business fails - rockarage
https://web.archive.org/web/20160313061624/https://www.jukedeck.com/pricing
======
rockarage
The original Prediction:

"This is a business I know well. Jukedeck is an example of how founders and
investors do not conduct appropriate market research. There is a limited
market demand for low-cost royalty-free music for videos. One could argue
there is an oversupply* of royalty-free music relative to buyers. The quality
is not good enough to disrupt the billion dollar Production music industry
that is top heavy, a relative small amount of creators at the top get the
majority of the money, the rest compete for the little that is left. Jukedeck
has raised enough money ($3million #) to be around for a few years if they
control their burn rate. But Jukedeck in its current form, is just another
music startup destined for the Deadpool." -rockarage see:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10706203](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10706203)

Jukedeck now:

"Our state-of-the-art technology uses artificial intelligence to dynamically
shape music to different situations."
[https://www.jukedeck.com/](https://www.jukedeck.com/)

if it sounds familiar see:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10707389](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10707389)

Why is this important to note?

"While it's not easy to hear, I got one such advice once on a company I
started, and in true entrepreneurial spirit ignored it and kept iterating
away. It was 100% spot on. I wish people were more frank about what they think
of start-ups, and I wish there was an acceptable way of doing that without
insulting people." -dvirsky

-[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10709835](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10709835)

This is an on going problem, founders and investors do not conduct appropriate
market research or investigate constructive criticism. Therefore their
business and business models will continue to fail until there is a change.

